# Morocco and kids



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

We are planning summer 09 !
I really fancy morocco but want to go quite a way south, i would love to make it to dahkla but doubt if we would make it that far in 6 weeks.
Anyone have any useful hints for traveling the coastal area with three kids in a bigish hymer ? 
We speak good french so I guess that will help.
I understand that wild camping is frowned upon but looking at the price of sites is not really an issue.

Any experiences to help convince the missus ?


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

09 ?. What you doing this year ?


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

we have already agreed to travel down the west of france to royan then over to leucate on the med . Meeting up with a bunch of kiteing and windsurfing buddies at a great free camping spot right on the lagoon 
As we have already made arrangements to meet people , i wouldnt want to let them down else i would be off like a shot given the euro rate right now .


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

alunj, we spent our winter trip in Morocco this year and found it wonderful. As you say the campsites are CHEAP and cheerful, toilets are poor then you already have one, nothing for the children to do on any of then so it's mainly sightseeing and shopping.

The Atlantic coast we found was the best for us but you just have too go over the Atlas mountians they are stunning, and also into the desert regions (we didn't manage it this year but will next winter) but get advise on travelling there as you could get into trouble and on your own it is not recommened, (see Desert Detours) Ray will help you all he can as he did with us.

Wildcamping as you say is now frowned upon but still possible, better still are the Guardian sites, were for 20dh. a day you park up and your m/h is looked after 24hrs a day and is a very good way of seeing places and not having to worry about the security of your belongings.

There are some site in the campsite database. 
happy planning and safe travels

Bob


----------

